# Can haps & peacocks live in pairs?



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

I see conflicting things on different websites. I've seen a lot on this site saying 1m:4f ratio. Can these fish only be stocked like this? If so, why can't they live in pairs?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They're not a pairing fish. If you only have one female, then the male's attention will be on her alone and that could severely stress her out resulting in possible damage/disease/death.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

This article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... acocks.php says it is possible to mix pairs of aulonocara. As long as they have already paired up.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think you're reading stuff into that article that's not there. His intent is to show which fish may be kept together without high risk of hybridization. They're not a pairing fish, but of course you can keep 1m/1f in a tank together and they may produce fry. You don't 'pair up' these fish. They don't pair bond.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

ws812 said:


> This article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... acocks.php says it is possible to mix pairs of aulonocara. As long as they have already paired up.


The articles on Cichlid-forum represent a variety of viewpoints, but you will find many experienced fishkeepers do not mix aulonocara species in a tank at all when female and male are present.

Malawi, including peacocks, are harem breeders and 1m:4f is a good starting place as you think about gender ratios for many species kept in mixed-gender groups.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

So he didn't mean this literally? "These combinations are generally considered Ã¯Â¿Â½safeÃ¯Â¿Â½ provided each fish is matched with a corresponding mate. In other words, a single pair from each of the four groups can be housed together."


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The author may have been presenting that viewpoint. I don't think it is widely held, either that peacock females will do well as part of a pair or mixing species in a tank has a high likelihood of pure fry.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd agree with both of you that a 1m/4f ratio is the best choice and wouldn't pair the fish myself. I do think it is possible to keep them in pairs. Obviously just not recommended by most. Marc Elieson seems to know his stuff and hasn't really led me wrong.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

As others have said, Malawi cichlids do not "pair" as many Tangs and new world cichlids do. The male will wreck the lone female. I know it may not have been in the context of the original qustion, but I would never mix two different kinds of peacocks in the same tank.

Mixing peacocks species in a single tank is asking for hybridization. No doubt.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

The fish will literally pair up while spawning. However after that its recommended to have more females to disperse the aggression, as the males do not help raise the fry.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Chunkanese said:


> The fish will literally pair up while spawning. However after that its recommended to have more females to disperse the aggression, as the males do not help raise the fry.


If you've ever kept very large tanks of a single species of Peacock (multiple males, multiple females) you might have a different view of how a harem mating strategy works in real life. Lets just say that it's not just the top dog who ends up fathering some fry. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

ok so what if you want to keep groups of 1 male 4 females of one of each of theses 4 groups or for example... a chitande type group 1male 4females and jake group same ratio or the chitande type group with the staurtgranti type group same ratio... will this work and no hybridization occur?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hybridization is probable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

thats what i figured... you'd have to watch the tank at all times to make sure it didnt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

m1ke715m said:


> you'd have to watch the tank at all times to make sure it didnt


even at night when you are supposed to be sleeping. :thumb:


----------

